# Two new wheels and snow tires.



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

Nice, can you link the tool for activating them?


----------



## cmsdock (Feb 16, 2014)

Here's the tool I use. I can't seem to find it at the moment in my garage though. 









Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Su8pack1 (Apr 17, 2014)

iTz SADISTIK said:


> Nice, can you link the tool for activating them?


Amazon - Kent-Moore EL-50448 TPMS Tire Pressure Monitor Sensor Activation Tool $64.75


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

wheres the other 2?


----------



## Rogator (May 21, 2014)

How much were the wheels? Just to let you know anyone I know that tried to get away with only two ice tire soon bought two more.


----------



## BlkGrnetRS (Jul 21, 2013)

Rogator said:


> How much were the wheels? Just to let you know anyone I know that tried to get away with only two ice tire soon bought two more.


Around here tire shops will not mount just 2 snows on a car. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Su8pack1 (Apr 17, 2014)

$998.43 for 2 wheels, tires, and TPM's mounted. I've driven PA winters since 69 and never used more than two snow tires on the drive wheels, (except 4x4's) and never had a problem.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

BlkGrnetRS said:


> Around here tire shops will not mount just 2 snows on a car.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com App


illegal here to have studs on front wheels only if fwd


----------



## VtTD (Nov 5, 2013)

BlkGrnetRS said:


> Around here tire shops will not mount just 2 snows on a car.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com App


I think we can get two winter tires anywhere, but if they are studded, and there are only two, they have to be on the back. I was told it's so there's smaller chance the car will fishtail.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

If your only installing two snows, they are suppose to go on the rear of the car. If you put the better traction tires on the front only, the rear can come around on you when travelling down hills.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I woudl rather use no snows than 2 snows. Very dangerous. You have been lucky. The vast difference in the coefficient of friction between the front and rear can make the difference between going out of control and retaining control in an emergency maneuver. 

Here is a video demonstrating, there are several more. 

2 winter tyres vs 4 winter tyres - YouTube


----------



## Su8pack1 (Apr 17, 2014)

Just tire companies trying to sell more tires. 2 good snow tires on the drive wheels and I'm fine. As long as I don't drive like a fool and stay out of snow that will pan the vehicle I will, and always have been fine.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Su8pack1 said:


> Just tire companies trying to sell more tires. 2 good snow tires on the drive wheels and I'm fine. As long as I don't drive like a fool and stay out of snow that will pan the vehicle I will, and always have been fine.


I agree in normal, careful driving conditions you will be fine, but when Bambi wants to dance with your car or Grandpa pulls out in front of you and you have to swerve, you are at much higher risk of losing control of the car.


----------



## hulkss (Jan 30, 2014)

Su8pack1 said:


> Just tire companies trying to sell more tires. 2 good snow tires on the drive wheels and I'm fine. As long as I don't drive like a fool and stay out of snow that will pan the vehicle I will, and always have been fine.


You obviously are not interested in benefiting from winter tires. The important part - optimum stopping and cornering performance, requires having four winter tires installed.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

I've been driving on four winter tires since 1985. Back then people thought I was crazy wasting money. But my logic was, and is, that the cost of two more snow tires was about the same as my insurance deductible. 

I know that I'm not a perfect driver, but moreover neither is my wife. I can't control the weather, road conditions and other drivers. So I need to buy some advantage to help out in situations that exceed our abilities.


----------



## Zach.K (Apr 17, 2014)

Su8pack1 said:


> Just tire companies trying to sell more tires. 2 good snow tires on the drive wheels and I'm fine. As long as I don't drive like a fool and stay out of snow that will pan the vehicle I will, and always have been fine.


Its not your competency in driving that is at questions. Your ability to drive nominally goes out the window when someone else interferes with your driving (ie: someone pulling out in front, someone else losing control near you) and your skills go out the window due to poor ture choice thinking you can handle driving in the snow. 

Please use common sense for snow and foul weather driving not your ego.

Delivered from my pigeon


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I don't think the OP likes all this advice lol


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Is there a steel rim for the ctd thats not 100 fricken bucks/piece


----------



## Su8pack1 (Apr 17, 2014)

diesel said:


> I don't think the OP likes all this advice lol


:grin: Everyone has their own opinion. I use 2 snows and I'm stickin to it.


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

I would rather not risk my life or anothers over the cost of two more snow tires...

I run all four on snow tires always have, always will


----------

